# Racine



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I would just like to say Hello! to everyone. I just got registered on here and after reading through some of the posts I think I will fit right in. Well my father and I fished Racine this weekend, not much going on. I saw lots of fish in the tailwater, Lots of cats and some hybrids. Still no skipjacks or shad that I have seen. We went there at about 4:30 am on both Sat. and Sun. fished untill 10 or 11 both days. My father was the only one to catch anything, but at least it was a decent one. Check out the pic. 9lbs 13 ozs.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

First off,welcome to the site. I hope you find it helpful. Next , great fish!! A friend and I went to Racine a few weeks ago and couldn't really figure out how to fish it. We ended up with some White Bass way up in the corner and a few Gars. How was that fish taken and what are some good pointers? I do most of my fishing at Greenup dam and don't get that far up river so any advice would be helpful. Again welcome to the site! Dave


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank's! As far as some of our fishing methods, we use surf rods with 3oz casting spoons, Agitators with jigs or shad, crankbaits, and topwater. My Father caught this one on a topwater lure. When we were there, for a brief period the surface was just boiling with fish. It didnt last long and that was the only one we caught. I cant wait to get back down there. What did you catch the gar on?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

WElcome to the site Bowman!
Nice wiper, sometimes one is all you get, I fished Meldahl today, ONE.
Not near as nice as your dad's either.
Look forward to hearing more from you and Racine.
God bless
Jeff


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I went back to the dam this last weekend. I got there on Friday night at 11:45 and stayed untill Saturday morning untill around 11:00. I had on one catfish but when it got to the shore it just spit the bait out, oh well. Right before daylight I started fishing for some Hybrids. I caught a couple of 3lbs and my largest was a little over 6. I figured out a new tactic that I am going to try next time I go there, Ill let you all now how it works. I saw other fish being caught. Some guys next to us said they caught 11 cats. I saw some guy snagging bait(drum) and while he was doing it he snagged a 15lb shovel and probably a 10lb hybrid. I'm not sure if liked the snagging but he released everything but the drum.


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

nice fish.....so have they fixed the locks at the Greenup dam yet?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice fish! Where is Racin? And can you get a boat into it.

Thanks!


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

It's actually the Racine dam and locks. No watercraft is permited beyond a set of bouys that is just down below the dam, but I always see boats just down from there. I've never been to Greenup.


----------

